# Bull Elk Cache Meadowville



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I'm starting to plan out my 2019 application strategies and was wondering if any of you fine gents know how much landowners charge for a trespassing fee on this unit? or if any of you know of a landowner I can get in contact with?


It would be for the archery bull elk hunt.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Not sure on Land Owner Tags, Randy Newberg did a archery hunt a few years ago its on youtube series. It seems like a tough hunt. Also hunt dates will not be in your favor....you will have till 9/13 to hunt and the longest Archery season goes to 9/16 I believe. You have to wait a few years for the calendar to reset a couple years. 
Good Luck!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Deacon92 said:


> Randy Newberg did a archery hunt a few years ago its on youtube series.


Newberg had the Cache, South tag if I'm not mistaken.
It's all heresay but I've heard that there are a couple landowners but they charge a several thousand dollar trespass fee.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

derekp1999 said:


> Newberg had the Cache, South tag if I'm not mistaken.
> It's all heresay but I've heard that there are a couple landowners but they charge a several thousand dollar trespass fee.


yikes, never mind. :shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just like derekp said, I have no personal knowledge. But what I’ve heard others say that the few places on the unit that are worth spending time will cost a pretty penny to access. There is a reason that unit is one of the easiest LE units to draw. Not many want the tag. 

Now, go draw it and kill a monster on public land! That’s how things go sometimes.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I called one of the landowners and asked about access early this year - I was told it'd cost $6,500 for the hunt - they wouldn't allow access only for a guy to do DIY, I would have to have been guided. FWIW, the individual I spoke to was very polite and nice!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> I called one of the landowners and asked about access early this year - I was told it'd cost $6,500 for the hunt - they wouldn't allow access only for a guy to do DIY, I would have to have been guided. FWIW, the individual I spoke to was very polite and nice!


Thanks for the info. With the Hawaii trip I'm taking my family on in Oct I won't be able to swing that this year. But even if I could talk my wife into, I still wouldn't spend that much.

I was hoping I could access property for $500/$800 then hunt it by myself, looks like that's not an option.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Taking an elk on the unit on public land is still doable, but it is going to take a little luck and a lot of scouting. Most of the public land on the unit is fringe summer or fall elk habitat but there is always one or two small herds scattered sporadically somewhere on the unit outside the private. The elk down low on the public state and BLM ground tend to be more nomadic than their buddies up on the hill, so knowing property boundaries, watering holes, favorite brush patches, and past travel patterns is key. Even then, at first sign of trouble these low land elk herds are likely to head for the private or the deep timber higher up the mountain and outside the unit.

For someone with time to scout and an intimate knowledge of the unit it is actually pretty good tag to have. But for someone unfamiliar with the unit, with no time to scout, and unwilling to pay to hunt the private, the Meadowville hunts are generally a waste of points.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

The tresspass fee varies for the different landowners and varies from $6,500 - >$10,000. There are some huge bulls on this unit. Some will allow public to hunt and others will not. I've personally seen one that scored 406 typical! That is amazing. Anyway, best way to do it is come up and contact the landowners face-to-face. There aren't very many landowners so it could be easily done in a day.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't understand why a unit like this would be kept as a LE hunt. Anyone know the reasoning? Similar units, with mostly private land are general unit, any bull. It doesn't make sense to have a draw for something people can't get access to.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The western boundary follows private property lines. The north, south and east follow well defined roads and most of the public is low BLM land. Hwy 39 (the southern boundary) is also the boundary for any bull /spike on the Ogden unit.

I dare say that the bulk of the elk spend most of their time on the South Cache before they get booted on to the private the opening morning of the archery season.

My other guess is that the private property owners are more than happy to stockpile bulls to up the access cost. These are mostly large ranches.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I will also mention that most of the ranches will not consider being a CWMU as they don't want to deal with the non paying hunters.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Doesn't seem to have any more private lands than Cache North has overall. But the point remains. Likely has to do with the access fees charged above. If it's not LE, will people still pay?

AC/DC taught me that Money Talks.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> Doesn't seem to have any more private lands than Cache North has overall. But the point remains. Likely has to do with the access fees charged above. If it's not LE, will people still pay?
> 
> AC/DC taught me that Money Talks.


Is Cache North not mostly public?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cache North is arguably the worst LE elk tag in the state, but the public land is at a higher elevation. They also border Idaho which is any bull.

Use the landowner layers on the hunt planner maps to see private /public.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Good to know. Why is it so bad? Low density? I was thinking about going Cache North or La Sal next year.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Low density, hard access and the quality is shot out by Idaho from what I understand. There have been a few threads on here about North Cache.

Also check the success rates for any unit you consider. My guess is North Cache will be very near the bottom.


----------

